# Heartbreaking.



## Izabela (2 mo ago)

Hello 
I'm new here . My husband and I are away for the holiday weekend. My mom stayed at my home with our 5 year old shepherd and 12 years old Yorkie. While playing with a toy our shepherd snapped and killed my Yorkie. 
We are devastated 😢 💔


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

That's a hard one to process.


----------



## Chuuyas_Wine_Glass (4 mo ago)

I'm sure this is such a hard time for you guys. So sorry this happened, it's shocking how quickly things can go wrong when they do. Hugs 💕


----------



## Jettazoot (1 mo ago)

Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is really sad. He is a critter and it impossible for humans to crawl up in their brains and know what was going on. I just took care of a 3 year old boy for about 10 days. Had the dickens of a time getting him to eat at all. It can really throw them when we are away, they can get depressed and not eat. I am wondering if that was what happened with the little dog. It is just hard to accept, especially when you love them both so much. I am sorry.


----------

